# subdomain.de



## jupiter (30 Juli 2008)

Habt ihr schon mal vor der Internetseite subdomain.de gehört?

Ich habe heute von denen Eine E-Mail erhalten, die besagt, dass ich mich dort angemeldet habe.

Die Mail kam glücklicherweise über meine E-Mail Adresse die auf einer meiner Internetseite zu sehen ist. In der E-Mail wird auch meine Adresse erwähnt (vom Impressum der HP)

Ist bestimmt eine Abzock Masche. Ich soll nämlich einen Link klicken.

Habe ich natürlich nicht gemacht wer weiss was mich erwartet?


----------



## HUmax (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

Ruft man die Seite auf, steht da:



> Subdomain.de bietet Ihnen eine gratis Domain für Ihre Homepage.


Wo soll da was abgezockt werden? Auch in den AGB finde ich keinerlei Hinweis darauf, dass es was kosten soll. Außer das bei groben Verstößen gegen die AGB eine Vertragsstrafe fällig werden würde.


----------



## jupiter (30 Juli 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

Ich habe auch gesehen, dass das ein Domain Service ist, dennoch habe ich mich nie dort angemeldet. Ich nutze Subdomains, aber nur von smartdots.com - smart dots for a smart net [Free Domain, Free Email, Kostenlose Domain, Email kostenlos, ...].

Ich stelle die Mail hier mal rein ist Spam in meinen Augen:



> Meine Adresse ( vollständig)
> 
> *Mittwoch, 30.07.2008*
> Sie haben sich über unsere Plattform subdomain.de für eine unserer Domains registriert.
> ...


 
Aus Sicherheitsgründen wird die Mail nach 2 Tagen wieder entfernt.


----------



## momsi (gast) (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

Hallo, ich habe diese Mail auch bekommen und direkt mal gegoogelt. Ja, hier bin ich 
Ich halte diese Mail für einen Spam, allerdings wundert mich woher die meine komplette  private Addresse haben. Das is ja ma wieder n wunderschöner aufzeig des deutschen Datenschutz ....

Allein die Textstelle 


> "Wenn Sie sich die Community nicht anschauen möchten, brauchen Sie nichts weiter zu tun, denn dann wird Ihr vorbereiteter User-Account automatisch wieder gelöscht."


habe ich noch auf keiner Anmeldungsbestetigung gesehen, und ist für mich ein indiz für Spamm.
Naja unten nochmal die Mail:


> **Adresse entfernt**                                                     Mittwoch, 30.07.2008
> 
> Sie haben sich über unsere Plattform subdomain.de für eine unserer Domains registriert.
> Wir als Betreiber des Subdomaindienstes mit Sitz in Osnabrück bieten auch eine regionale Community für die Region Osnabrück und Umland an. Mit Ihrer Subdomain-Registrierung haben Sie sich für unsere Osnabruecker Community co-registriert, d.h. Sie können die Community ohne eine extra Anmeldung mit allen Funktionen (wie z.B. Blog, Fotoupload oder Kleinanzeigen) kostenlos nutzen.
> ...


.

Der Absender war folgender: info(AT)osnabruecker(dot)com


----------



## jupiter (31 Juli 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

Hinweis an einen Moderator:

Thema nicht löschen. Sorry für die Mail.

------------

Hast du eine HP mit Impressum. Meine Adresse haben die definitiv da her.

Spam gilt ja als Ordnungswiedrichkeit (Telemediengesetz) könnte man also anzeigen.


----------



## momsi (gast) (1 August 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

Also ich hab ne HP, mit Impressum, is das nich misshandelung von perönlichen Daten?

 ... wer hat bock auf ne sammelklage ?  ^^ krigt man da was ?


----------



## jupiter (1 August 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*



momsi (gast) schrieb:


> Also ich hab ne HP, mit Impressum, is das nich misshandelung von perönlichen Daten?


 
Ja, ist es. Steht in jeder Datenschutzerklärung wenn man eine auf der HP hat.



> ... wer hat bock auf ne sammelklage ?  ^^ krigt man da was


 
Eine Sammelklage. Nur du und ich haben diese Mail bekommen. Ich glaube kaum, dass es deswegen eine Sammelklage geben wird.

Ich werde die Seite anschreiben und bitten das die das lassen sollen sonst kann es Ärger geben.

Und ob man das was bekommt. Das soll wohl ein Scherz sein.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 August 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

nein - gibt es nicht - nein. > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


----------



## jupiter (1 August 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> nein - gibt es nicht - nein. > http://forum.computerbetrug.de/infos-und-grundsatzartikel/27882-sammelklage.html


 
Das wusste ich auch noch nicht, ist ein hilfreicher Link.


----------



## momsi (gast) (1 August 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

haha, hey jupiter ... mein kommentar mit der sammelklage war als scherz gedacht  ... nicht zu ernst nehmen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 August 2008)

*AW: subdomain.de*

Hallo,

hier meldet sich der Betreiber des Subdomaindienstes
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Bis zur Legitimation ggü. den Betreibern, bleibt das Posting  gelöscht
_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/impressum.php



			
				Unregistriert  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte hier nicht anonym [ edit]  zu schreiben,


das gilt auch für den anonymen Poster selber


----------



## misbe2010 (29 Juni 2010)

*AW: subdomain.de*

[ edit] 

Dies ist das Ergebnis einer Denic-whois-Abfrage!!!


Und auf folgender Seite habe ich etwas Interessantes über den Domaininhaber gefunden
Neue Abzocke: Subdomain für 99 Euro pro Jahr von .co.de (Update) - Websenat

(P.s. Der Text auf dieser Seite ist vom *12.12.2009*)


----------

